# Core i5 2400 or 2500k for 50k?



## Tobuscus (May 27, 2012)

Hey everybody!

So i was going to assemble a budget-gaming pc for playing games like Skyrim,Crysis etc.Here was my original config.

Benq 21.5 inch LED - G2222HDL Monitor -Rs. 7855
Zebronics JUDWAA-5 USB 2.0-Rs. 438
Corsair Vengeance 4 GB RAM -Rs. 1480
Cooler Master Elite 430 Black Mid Tower Cabinet-Rs. 3210
Seasonic S12II-520 PSU-Rs. 4054
WD Caviar Blue 250 GB HDD Internal Hard Drive-Rs. 3753
Intel Core i5-2400 Processor-Rs. 11200
Intel DH67CL Motherboard-Rs. 5665
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6870 1 GB GDDR5-Rs. 12243

                                      TOTAL :Rs. 49898 on Flipkart (I know,overpriced)

Until right now i was absolutely sure of this config,but now i'm thinking about getting a overclockable Intel Core i5 2500k with a chipset which supports overclocking. Is it worth the extra money?,What kind of performance difference would i get with the i5 2500k? 

Could you Recommend a Very Cheap i5 2500k + overclockable motherboard.I don't really care about SLI/CROSSFIRE or any other features.


I'm confused with chipsets and processors. Man,all this researching is tiring...

Peace.


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2012)

Get i5 - 2500K for sure. Get it from Delta Peripherals, available at 12.4K.


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2012)

you can't get CHEAP P67/Z68/Z77 boards.. In India everything is over-expensive. i5 2400 should be enough for any game, if you can get 2500 (non-K) within an extra 1k amount, then grab it. over 1k i5 2500 is not worth it.


----------



## funskar (May 27, 2012)

i5-2500k will cost u 12.4k
and a overclockable mobo will cost u minmum :-
Biostar Biostar TZ68K+ - 7.3k or ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 -8.4k


----------



## d6bmg (May 27, 2012)

For 50K budget you have to go with 2400 +H67 conbo unless you want to sacrifice good GPU.


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

Gawd a 6870 is sold at 12k these days? You could probably get a 560-Ti for 1k more.


----------



## RiGOD (May 28, 2012)

^^2400 is a great gaming chip for sure, but thinking 4-5 years down the lane, it's always better to have a CPU with OC'ing potential. 

So My vote goes to i5-2500k.

Do look into sites like SMC International, The IT Wares etc. You'll get better prices there. And Hell no to a 6870 at that price.


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

^Is there any surity that he will keep his PC for that LONG of a time?


----------



## RiGOD (May 28, 2012)

^^I have no idea about that. But I personally have used my previous RiG for more than 6 years (still running) and planning to use the current one till it won't be able to play games at even the lowest possible settings/resolution. Everyone (atleast me) is not that rich to go for an upgrade every six months or a new RiG every year buddy


----------



## rchi84 (May 28, 2012)

I have a 2400 and I don't feel my CPU holding my GPU back in any game I've played. If you don't mind overclocking, then definitely go for the 2500K. But if not, the 2400 is perfectly fine for almost any game out there.

Read this article that Tom's did back in January. Not much has changed since then. A majority of games/software still don't make use of quad cores effectively, so you are well covered for two more years at least.

CPU comparison on low end


----------



## iittopper (May 28, 2012)

I say spending more on gpu then cpu is worth for gaming . Go with i5 2400 + better card than ati 6870 .


----------



## d6bmg (May 28, 2012)

Guys, wait for the next post of OP before further posting in this thread.


----------



## Arnab (May 28, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> For 50K budget you have to go with 2400 +H67 conbo unless you want to sacrifice good GPU.



Sure thing to notice.

If you do wanna have room for Good GPU you better consider this to top.


----------



## Tobuscus (May 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Guys, wait for the next post of OP before further posting in this thread.



I guess it's best i stick to the core i5 2400 then. And i'll think about changing my gpu to a GTX 560 Ti 


Thanks for helping,everyone!!!!!


----------

